# Colonel Pope and Military Bicycles in the USA



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 5, 2020)

Clearly from these two publications Colonel Pope was clearly trying hard to get the US War Department to adopt bicycles as regular equipment.  Enjoy!


----------



## ChadC (Apr 5, 2020)

I love seeing the evolution of bicycle carried weapons. Someone always came up with a better idea...like everything else...


----------



## catfish (Apr 5, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## mike cates (May 11, 2020)

HARTFORD bicycles, that were a POPE product, were fitted with rifle, etc mounts for military use. They started with hard tire safety versions that had cross frames prior to the diamond frames.
Mike Cates, CA.


----------



## SKPC (May 11, 2020)

Wonderful Brant. Great stuff. Just to be clear, what is the Tank-like structure mounted under the top bar?  Ammo carrier?  Tools pouch?  Water container? 
Thanks for any insight one may have regarding this "1st tank", which was apparently in the motorbike era thread said to have 1st been seen in the teens...


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 11, 2020)

SKPC said:


> Wonderful Brant. Great stuff. Just to be clear, what is the Tank-like structure mounted under the top bar?  Ammo carrier?  Tools pouch?  Water container?
> Thanks for any insight one may have regarding this "1st tank", which was apparently in the motorbike era thread said to have 1st been seen in the teens...



It is my thought it is a leather pouch somewhat like this example:


----------



## redline1968 (May 11, 2020)

It’s possible. Kinda  looks like it


----------

